# Collision Coverage Question



## MajorMajor (Jan 22, 2015)

This has probably been answered before, so forgive me, but is it true that Uber's covers for collision ONLY if you also have collision with your personal insurance company?
---


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber covers collision for the car you hit not your car. 

If your at fault the James River will cover the pax and any damage you cause outside of your property. You are on the hook for your own damages to yourself and your car. 

If it's not your fault then above rings the same with you going after the at fault party insurance policy. You better hope and pray it's not the same company you use for your insurance. 

Yes all above is only covered matching the current personal policy you have. No collision insurance then same applies from James River. 

You are taking a huge risk every time you drive. Good luck.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> Uber covers collision for the car you hit, not your car.
> 
> Yes all above is only covered matching the current personal policy you have.
> 
> No collision insurance then same applies from James River.


confusing statements?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> confusing statements?


Yup had many emails with Uber to get that clarification which basically confused the matter more. But in a nut she'll ever one and thing else is covered except the driver and his car. So if you crash the car you hit is covered the people you hurt is covered but you the driver are up shit creek for your loss and medical bills.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon said:


> Yup had many emails with Uber to get that clarification which basically confused the matter more. But in a nut she'll ever one and thing else is covered except the driver and his car. So if you crash the car you hit is covered the people you hurt is covered but you the driver are up shit creek for your loss and medical bills.


POST # 5 /@Simon: ♤♡♢♧ Word up!


----------

